# Ivanhoe Mines



## Irenicus (Feb 8, 2017)

Anybody been playing Ivanhoe Mines? I can't decide what to do with this stock. I got in at $2.30 and sold it all at $3.00. Then I got in just over $4.00 recently and sold it all at $4.24. I've made some profits but have lost out on a huge amount by selling off. I keep anticipating a roof and a big dip but it just keeps growing and growing.

Anybody have any thoughts on this stock? I'm not sure if I will enter a 3rd time if I don't see a dip.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I entered around the same point you did but never sold , i did the same thing with CGC , made some money but lost out on the bigger upside total . Analyts ( for what its worth ) are around $4.75 - 6 to as high as $10 . The newest " botom " seems to be $4 so whatever your comfortable with , I like it , going to ride it out and see what happens .


----------

